# Movie Vampires/Vampire series



## Akatora (May 9, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone has as their favorite Vampire series/movies and characters

and why you think they're the best?



Personally

 Favorite Vampire movie/seriers:

*"Underworld"*
A fair amount of action and i like the way they deal with the powers of Vampires, the wars with the werewolves is pretty nice to


Favorite vampire Character:

*Julian Luna*(Kindred the Embraced)
He is pretty much the Michael Corleone of the Vampire world...
And him being in another good vampire series(though granted not as good as the books) helps a lot to


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2011)

favorite vampire movies are 30 days of night, john carpenters vampires, interview with a vampire and dracula

favorite vampire lestat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

My favorite representation of vampires is from the Buffy/Angel series. I think they got it right. Enhanced strength, sense, and immortality. But, when they die, they just turn into ash. Blade also had good ones with advanced regen.

The problem with some vampire movies/characters is that the vamps just die. That would mean there would be evidence of their existence for all of these years. That just doesn't work. I also dislike the ones that don't burst into flames in the sunlight or the ones that don't even have super strength.

I also like the old-school ones that had weird mystical powers like Dracula. Turning into bats, hypnotizing women, sometimes turning into wolves as well.


----------



## emROARS (May 9, 2011)

Movie: 
- 30 days of Night

Series:
- True Blood

----------------

- 30 days of night shows the horror side of Vamp. They're predators and we're the pray.

- True blood keep EVERY myth about the vamps true.
They're weak to silver, they have to be invited into a dwelling, they can't go out during the day (coffin), they only drink human blood and prefer children and virgins, they get staked, they can die from decapitation and fire is extra flammable to them. When vamps die in this series they eject the blood from their system and then_ boom._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

But, but... it's True Blood.


----------



## emROARS (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But, but... it's True Blood.



But it keeps every single reasonable myth about them correct and you have to give the author that. I think the only thing she added was the blood bonds and the whole 'vampires blood heals wounds' thing.


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

True Blood has the best mythology but not the best characters.
Best vampire characters are still Buffy / Angel series.


And I know vampire diaries doesn't have many fans but the story is actually bold and well written, or it would be, if it wasn't so goddamned depressing all the time


----------



## emROARS (May 9, 2011)

I just started watching the vampire diaries and it is pretty depressing with the whole 'Katherine' thing. 

:/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> But it keeps every single reasonable myth about them correct and you have to give the author that. I think the only thing she added was the blood bonds and the whole 'vampires blood heals wounds' thing.



Wait, True Blood is like a giant soap opera with Vampires, right? I'm not missing out on some cool vampire show, am I?


----------



## emROARS (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, True Blood is like a giant soap opera with Vampires, right? I'm not missing out on some cool vampire show, am I?



It's a romance at heart but it has a strip club, people getting hacked to pieces, prositution, drugs and lesbians. 

Oh and Evan Rachel Wood is in it.

*shrug*

But sookie (main female) is annoying as fuck, as is bill (the old looking one). I say Eric (blonde) should just come to me instead while pam hacks the blondie to pieces.


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I just started watching the vampire diaries and it is pretty depressing with the whole 'Katherine' thing.
> 
> :/



It's fucking relentless. Misery after misery and they never take a "break  episode" where people just have fun.
There's a "Let me just hold you tight and everything will be alright" factor in it, but it's tiny
And everyone is so depressingly gorgeous being depressing. It exhausts someone.


----------



## emROARS (May 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's fucking relentless. Misery after misery and they never take a "break  episode" where people just have fun.
> There's a "Let me just hold you tight and everything will be alright" factor in it, but it's tiny
> And everyone is so depressingly gorgeous being depressing. It exhausts someone.



True. This is the only series i can't watch in one go because of how depressing it can be.

Thank god for Damon pek


----------



## blackbird (May 9, 2011)

Still can't take True Blood seriously, mostly due to the fang placement. 

Fave vamp movie: The Fearless Vampire Killers 

Fave vamp: Blade

Speaking of vampires, I'm appalled by the lack of Twilight bashing on this board, having caught the first movie the other day on TV.


----------



## emROARS (May 9, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Still can't take True Blood seriously, mostly due to the fang placement.
> 
> Fave vamp movie: The Fearless Vampire Killers
> 
> ...



repeat after me:

they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires


----------



## Bear Walken (May 9, 2011)

The Lost Boys & John Carpenter's Vampires.


----------



## Lamb (May 9, 2011)

No mention of Coppola's _Bram Stoker's Dracula_?

The cheesy acting that just worked so perfectly. The awesome art style. (Sexy ass Gary Oldman making me gay)

_Let the Right One In_ and _Near Dark_ are the only other films I can think of that come close to being as good as _Bram Stoker's Dracula_.

As for favorite vampire character:

Severen from _Near Dark_, any dude who slits a guy's throat with the spurs on his boots is alright in my book.


----------



## blackbird (May 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> repeat after me:
> 
> they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires they are not vampires



You mean a vampire's skin doesn't glitter like gold when exposed to sunlight?  ... 



Lamb said:


> No mention of Coppola's _Bram Stoker's Dracula_?
> 
> The cheesy acting that just worked so perfectly. The awesome art style. (Sexy ass Gary Oldman making me gay)



Actually, I was going to list Oldman as my favorite vampire, but all I could remember of his performance, from the top of my head, was his fancy Victorian dress, complete with sunglasses and a gangsta ass hat. Didn't seem like enough at the time.


----------



## Lamb (May 9, 2011)

Azhra said:


> You mean a vampire's skin doesn't glitter like gold when exposed to sunlight?  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was going to list Oldman as my favorite vampire, but all I could remember of his performance, from the top of my head, was his Victorian dress, topped with sunglasses and a gangsta ass hat. Didn't seem like enough at the time.



You don't remember him telling God to go fuck himself? The scene where he licked blood off of Keanu's shaving razor? The fact that his shadow always does something different than him? The fact that he turns in to a sexy foreigner?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2011)

I'm old school. Give me Christopher Lee as Dracula and I'm happy. 

The guys from Near Dark and Lost Boys(1) were good too.


----------



## Palpatine (May 9, 2011)

The count will always be #1 in my book.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 10, 2011)

Vampires on TV are usually average. Vampire movies are usually all about the hunters, making the vampires themselve either a mindless bunch or a total cliche.

As far as entertainment goes I'd probably pick buffy/angel and true blood (mostly Angel actually as it's the least depressing of the bunch, which is ironic as the series is based around mister dark-broody-brood-brood).

I'm currently watching The Gates, it's average like I said but still good enough to keep me coming back.

I wish they'd make a _decent_ adaptation of Anne Rice's work.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2011)

Akatora said:


> I was wondering what everyone has as their favorite Vampire series/movies and characters
> 
> and why you think they're the best?



For me --


*Spoiler*: _Let the Right One In_ 









The film adaptation of *Let the Right One In* is not only my favourite vampire story of all time but also one of my three absolute favourite stories of all time.

Why?

It's wonderfully pensive and sublime in portraying human connection and bonding, whether you would want to befriend, accept, and come to love someone who possesses 'undesirable qualities'. It can apply to anyone with problems: a person with a drug addiction, someone with a shameful past, a person who struggles with mental illness. . . it goes on. Would you really be friends and genuinely continue to care about such a person? Even if it means serious repercussions to your own self?

I was so taken by the story between Oskar the child and Eli the vampire such that I never thought of it as a horror film or even a vampire film throughout watching it. Instead, a film about connection and bonds involving a vampire. It transcends its horror and vampire genre.

I seriously recommend this film to anyone. Not just vampire fans, but ANYONE.


----------



## Elias (May 10, 2011)

^ agree. 

You've pretty much named all the reasons why I found it so interesting. Puts an interesting spin on the whole 'vampire' genre. I remember reading the book along with a friend and for quite some time we discussed and pondered almost every aspect of the story. It's a real emotional roller coaster too, without succumbing to cliche melodrama found in many other vampire titles. I've recommended this film / book to many people and most fall in love with the story and characters.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 10, 2011)

Hm, Queen of the damned is my favorite movie.

Even if its nothing like that book, it was still a good watch.

Im looking foward to my new favorite,


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

The Buffy/Angel series, easily.


Azhra said:


> Speaking of vampires, I'm appalled by the lack of Twilight bashing on this board, having caught the first movie the other day on TV.



There is actually a lot of people who voice their dislike of Twilight on this board. It just hasn't been relevant in recent time, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2011)

in a series it would be angel. i also like the vampires from anne rice novels.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2011)

Anne Rice does vampires the best. Shame it can't get a truly well done adaption. Lestat is badass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

emROARS said:


> It's a romance at heart but it has a strip club, people getting hacked to pieces, prositution, drugs and lesbians.
> 
> Oh and Evan Rachel Wood is in it.
> 
> ...


Oh, well, I think I'll pass on that one. I got all of that I need from watching reruns of Mad About You. 



Lamb said:


> No mention of Coppola's _Bram Stoker's Dracula_?
> 
> The cheesy acting that just worked so perfectly. The awesome art style. (Sexy ass Gary Oldman making me gay)
> 
> ...


I actually don't remember much of that movie. I remember he looked weird and could turn into a wolf though. Maybe. Or maybe he couldn't.


----------



## Sann (May 10, 2011)

Favorite Movies:
-Queen of the damned
-Blade
-Underworld

Series:
-Buffy
-Vampire Diaries
-True Blood

And my favorite vampires are Spike, Eric (true blood) & Damon (tvd)
Spike because he's so brutal and fragile at the same time. He acts las a real vampire should besides he's such a badass and his jokes are the best^^
Eric, because he's damn hot, smart and seems to be unemotional but at the same time has a huge sense of honor.
Damon because his whole life & existance is a drama. Due to his brother he became a vampire and he makes a petty good job to make stefan's life a living hell. Besides his badass behaviour he's fragile and simply longs for true love. His character is so authentic.


----------



## Akatora (May 10, 2011)

Well one thing to mention about "Kindred the embraced"

is it is losely based upon World of Darkness "*Vampire the masquerade*"

I'll recomend people to give it a look it's just 8 episodes long


Personally really liked the main character in this one


----------



## Ash (May 10, 2011)

So who's ready for Breaking Dawn Part 1? 

Sure as hell not me. I'm not a fan of vampires or vampire movies, but I have to say Underworld is great! I watched it for the werewolves, but I left with a love for Kate Beckinsale vampires.


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2011)

i gotta say 1992 dracula is one of my favorites. it reflects the old school dracula book really well, even if they added the love story into it

the rest of the story is so close to the book its awesome


----------



## Ciupy (May 10, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Well one thing to mention about "Kindred the embraced"
> 
> is it is losely based upon World of Darkness "*Vampire the masquerade*"
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah.

World of Darkness.

Why the heck somebody hasn't adapted that into a good TV series or even a bunch of movies,I have no ideea.

The setting bleeds awesome..so to speak.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2011)

Blade

 "because motherfuckers always try skate uphill"


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

Vampire Diaries fucks about with the mythology way too much, and it is the most ridiculously depressing teen show ever. 

Also while Coppola's Dracula gets the tone right, Keanu Reeves singlehandedly wrecks that movie.


----------



## emROARS (May 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Vampire Diaries fucks about with the mythology way too much, and it is the most ridiculously depressing teen show ever.



It is stupidly depressing. :/

But the whole mythology is pretty spot on in my opinion. They can't walk in sunlight, they burn if they touch metal, they can't go into a house uninvited, they don't age etc.etc

:/


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

> But the whole mythology is pretty spot on in my opinion. They can't walk in sunlight, they burn if they touch metal, they can't go into a house uninvited, they don't age etc.etc



Series one stuck pretty true to this but Series 2 is just crazy. Also it gets about 10 worse in terms of depressing, the penultimate ep of S2 was so damn horrible:/


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2011)

Best movie: Blade
Best TV Series: Buffy: The Vampire Slayer. 'Nuff said .


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2011)

I was going to say the Vampire Chronicles, but I guess that doesn't technically count.

Hey--Interview With the Vampire is a movie and Queen of the Damned is a crappy movie so I guess it does.


----------



## blackbird (May 11, 2011)

Lamb said:


> You don't remember him telling God to go fuck himself? The scene where he licked blood off of Keanu's shaving razor? The fact that his shadow always does something different than him? The fact that he turns in to a sexy foreigner?



Conveniently, the movie was on TV last night. I stand by my primary picks as it was worse than I'd remembered - worst of all that Bram Stoker's original tale was turned into an, overly sexual, love story, which took a lot out of Dracula as a villain. While the movie sported some great actors and Keanu Reeves, the acting and/or characters felt over-dramatized, leaving Van Helsing as some comedic pervert, Seward as a psycho, Mina as a horny teenager and, last but not least, Dracula as some emotional wreck. The impressive amount of nudity and sex felt too gimmicky and the vast amount of tacky special effects used were abysmal.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2011)

i liked how the movie used the shadow to portray his other actions

the characterization was a little strange with the whole horny thing and van hellsing becoming some sort of comedian-esque person. though he didn't strike me as horny, he was provokative, but only at the ending scene did he fall to the sexual seduction

filling dracula up with some long desire for love was kinda weird, but oh well that's hollywood for you. still they stayed truer to the book than most other movies


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2011)

Dracula: Dead and Loving It has a fond place in my memories.


----------

